# Dark Intentions



## K9Kirk (May 25, 2020)

Not a great pic but I liked how you could see parts of his body under the water. You normally don't see that. Looked better in monochrome also.


----------



## Jeff15 (May 25, 2020)

Good shot......


----------



## weepete (May 25, 2020)

I really like this, agree it's cool you can see it's legs. Love the aspect ratio, the slightly offset composition the rings on the water and bright to dark / left to right shading.


----------



## Jeff G (May 25, 2020)

I really like it!


----------



## K9Kirk (May 26, 2020)

Jeff15 said:


> Good shot......





weepete said:


> I really like this, agree it's cool you can see it's legs. Love the aspect ratio, the slightly offset composition the rings on the water and bright to dark / left to right shading.





Jeff G said:


> I really like it!



Thanks guys.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 26, 2020)

Yes, exactly as weepete said it!


----------



## K9Kirk (May 26, 2020)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Yes, exactly as weepete said it!



Thank you.


----------



## Photo Lady (May 27, 2020)

wow you sure find them.. or are they all around you... love these ..


----------



## K9Kirk (May 27, 2020)

Photo Lady said:


> wow you sure find them.. or are they all around you... love these ..



Thank you. They're pretty much all around, they can be in any body of fresh water so you have to behave differently around water down here. They occasionally come up into my back yard and they love to chase my top water fishing lures so you have to be quick reeling them in. They can be very entertaining. (at distance of course)


----------



## Derrel (May 27, 2020)

Good shot.


----------



## K9Kirk (May 27, 2020)

Derrel said:


> Good shot.



Thanks, Derrel.


----------



## Ron Evers (May 29, 2020)

Remembering golfing in Myrtle beach, a gator was laying on the fairway with numerous golf balls around it.


----------

